

New Hire Checklist - antiform
http://startupcfo.ca/2008/06/new-hire-checklist.html

======
Alex3917
I can't remember if this has come up before, but what is the best resource for
learning how to hire people?

~~~
sharpshoot
pmarca has some great articles on the topic for startup hiring. We at
Snaptalent love his stuff - maybe this is something we should compile...

------
spydez
So a naturally laid back dude whose only experience is in a big company has no
chance in a startup?

